

Free eBook: Web Design Book of Trends 2013-2014  - mtreder
http://webdesigntrendbook.com/2013.html

======
matthewj
Nice! Thanks for putting this together and giving it away for free.

Since it's a book on design I have to add that the underlined text on the
cover doesn't look great.

